
Osdev: a SubReddit devoted to operating system development - fogus
http://www.reddit.com/r/osdev/
======
r00k
Those of you who might write this off because of a negative image of reddit in
general: these tightly-focused subreddits can be a gold mine of quality
content.

The trick is to subscribe just to the subreddits that match your interests. If
you'd like a searchable list of them, this appears to be a good resource:
<http://www.subreddits.org/search.html>

~~~
SkyMarshal
Second that. Also don't forget to unsubscribe some of the default reddits,
like the frontpage and politics.

------
pdelgallego
I am working in a bunch of programming languages (mostly scheme like
interpreters) I wonder if there is something similar to this SubReddit but
devoted to programming language development

~~~
fogus
<http://reddit.com/r/langdev>

~~~
GrooveStomp
Exactly what I was going to ask for! Thanks!

------
protomyth
I wonder if this is a response to the drift in osnews.com

